# What would you do?



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi, I'm looking for an unbiased opinion as i just cant decide and cant see the wood for the trees anymore iykwim so any opinions good and bad will be most apreciated. We dont have transport either.
I'm looking for somewhere to move to with a garden for D and my current landlord has offerered me a bungalow, which is lovely from the outside.
The new place would be FAB if it only i could get a sense of its size. We went to view it last night but the current tenant has got it sooooooooooo cluttered i'm left wondering how she has managed to live in there for 6 years and would i manage? And i still dont know how big it really is cos i couldn't see/tell, and it needs so much decorating she has this awful wallpaper that looks like an aquarium all through and some silly tw*t (her son) has put blue paint blobs all over the white ceiling in one of the bedrooms. 
These are the room sizes
Living room 9'wx16'L
Front bedroom 8'1"wx9'L
Back bedroom 8'1"wx9'1"L both bedrooms have built in double wardrobes.
The kitchen has only got that it is 5'8" wide from the wall to the sink not wall to wall and working it out form the plans we have made it 7'8" long and there are no measurement for the bathroom or toilet. As you walk into the bathroom the sink faces you and the bath is to the right and on the left there is a door to the toilet. 
I dont know what to do i so desperately want a garden for D but we cant afford anywhere else at the mo as Dh's hours have been cut back to contract hours and i'm worried that dh will clutter us up with all his pooter cr*p (he has a desktop pc for gaming whereas i have a laptop) Have thought about getting a high sleeper for us with the desk under but not sure how tall the bedroom is  .
Large secure shed/storage on the outside of the bungalow so we can store most of our stuff eg xmas decs, bikes, clutter.

Right heres a list of the pros and cons

Pros, 
Enclosed gardens front (Tarmacadam) and rear (grassed), can hang out washing, close to Supermarkets (Tesco 2 minute walk, Morrisons less than 10 minute walk), close to work for dh, less than 5 minutes from beach. No road, only residents and visitors traffic. it also has a small orchard area (free apples) and a stream that runs through with a waterfall (very pretty). Swimming pool for use by residents and their guests. 1 mile from town.

Cons.
size, no heating but warmfront have said we qualify for a grant to have heating installed and will take up to 6 months for the work to be done. I saw a lot of damp but they were cooking with no ventilation and it was like a sauna so it's going to get damp isn't it. Would have to have dh in living room with his pooter (unless i put him on shed or get high sleeper with desk under)

Pros and cons of where i live now
pros 
central heating, large lounge/diner 19'longx13'wide (though the bit where we have our sofa is only 10'wide) DH does his pooter stuf in his own pooter room

cons  
can't hang out washing, as shed takes up most of yard (can maybe get2-3 items on line) 3 miles from tesco,4 from Morrisons, 2 miles from town. 2 miles from park, 3.5miles from beach
no garden, front door onto street, some residents speed up the street even though its a no through road.
Small kitchen.

Already had a row with dh over it as i merely said i didn't want him cluttering it up if we move there.

Could/would you move there if you were me?
(dont worry i'm not going to move just because a fellow ff says so just curious as to what others would do if in same situation as me)

Kay


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmmmmm, tough one. Is stream a plus with small child as they could fall in? Damp...cooking shouldn't cause this as it should be ventilated. The situation is really important and it sounds like you love the position. Having a garden will make up for less space inside I think. We live in a tiny flat and you do find ways to adapt, clever storage systems etc. If you want to redecorate anyway then you can use light colours to give an affect of more space, take one colour throughout the house to open it up. Heating, the next 6 months are Spring and Summer, so it's the best time to have no heating, you can pad up on clothing! And bills will be cheaper.

Is there a posibility of something else coming up within your price range? Decor and furniture change a house sooooo much, so you could make great use of smaller spaces.

this is a rent yeh? If it's rent then surely the agency or owner has insurance and should get the damp fixed for you. 

Good luck with the decision, it's so tough deciding! 

Kay xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Kay and thanks for your input.

The stream is a little distance form the bungalow and as the gardens are enclosed i'm confident D would be quite safe and he would never be left unsupervised. I think the damp is because she never ventilates the place, she said she works all day and it's too cold at night to open up the windows and on her days off she's out with her fiance.  When we went to view last night they were cooking and everything had condensation on it as they never had one window open not even in the kitchen, always have a window open when cooking and my bedroom window is open all the time. i thik the hard bit is giving up the space i have, i know D would love the gardens and dh has even been looking at an electric car for D as a moving in present. I think a high sleeper with desk under would solve a lot of issues re the pc. I 'm quite happy re the heating situation as Warmfront said it would be done within 6 months so that would be October/November time as we would move in April (wasn't sure where to put it as it was a con that will be a pro once its done). 
My head just hurts thinking about it.

Kay


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

You've proed most of your cons there then YAY! You will just need to get some super duper space saving ideas and hey presto!

Good luck

Kay xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Kay, really not sure what you should do, what does your heart say?

We are moving hopefully on the 23rd from a huge flat, so much space its unbelievable to a house which is a lot smaller but im desperate for a garden for Lewis

Spaykay is right, you do adapt to a smaller space and you can be quite clever with storage. It will also give you a chance to have a good sort out, be strict and get rid of anything you dont need.

I am a bit down hearted about losing the space as i know we will never get this space again but im so excited about having a garden, Lewis will be walking by the summer and i cant wait for us to be outside playing.

Before we moved into where we are now we ere in a tiny one bedroom house   and the only extra furniture we have apart from whats in L's room is a dining table and i often say how an earth did we fit everything into that tiny house but we did  

Nikki xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for your input Dakota. We have been chatting and have made a decision and that is that we are going to move to the bungalow. Our first space saving plan is to get a metal framed double high sleeper with a workstation and shelving underneath (we need a metal framed one cos i reckon a pine one would collapse under our weight  )  We are also only going to have what is necessary, so only two duvet sets for dh and me and d will have his 3 that he has plus one for the sofa bed for when guest come to stay. We are leaving our big sofa and only taking the sofa bed and an armchair, any more visitors will have to sit on dining chairs but its rare we have that many visitors at once. We are leaving our huge triple wardrobe but taking the small one and our two chests of drawes, hoping i can fit these inside the built in wardrobes, they fit in my normal double wardrobe so dont see why they wouldn't, also going to take the doors off of the built ins and hang some pretty curtains instead. 

Feeling a lot more positive about the downsizing now. 

Just wondering   how many 'friends' i rarely see are goig to star visiting when they hear i have the use of a pool, my sister is such a gobby cow that it wont be kept quiet for long  

Kay


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats on the decision...remember, only have seasonal clothing in the wardrobe and pack the others in storage in the garage (wrapped in bags incase of damp or mould!) That saves space too! Have fun moving and I hope the sun shines for the pool! We're moving away from our pool, only downside for us  

Kay xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for that tip Kay will get some of those vacuum bag storage things. 

The bungalow is south facing so has the sun all day. And the complex itself is quite a suntrap so should be lovely as long as the weather plays ball.

Hoping the pool wont be too cold as its not heated but it is sheltered and also a suntrap.

kay


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Sounds gorgeous!

K x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

It's luuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrvvvvvvvvvvvely. Will post piccies when its done.

Dh is so anal (like i didn't already know    oops did i just say that   ) he's drawn a scaled plan of the bungalows living room then measured all our furniture  and drawn it to scale on the little plan    . So going by his plan everything we are taking fits and there is actually quite a bit of room. 
All of D's toys will be kept in his room,with those underbed storage draws then he's bigger a mid sleeper for him. Just got to get a double high sleeper for us now.

Might also start a space saving tips thread if i get stuck.

Kay


----------

